
I'm not living the dream - ashray
https://medium.com/swlh/i-m-not-living-the-dream-58e1426b8792
======
mrjasonh
This hits home for me, I traveled the US and abroad, working on my startup and
contracting, for over two years. At the time all I wanted was to drop
everything and travel with no plans, but after a while all I wanted was my own
place and my furniture and actually having friends I hang out with. I met a
lot of people for short periods of time, but I lost contact with a lot of real
friends back home. When I'd talk to friends or family we'd talk about my
travels and they'd say how I was living the dream and they were envious, and
I'd always have to soften it like the author by telling them I really just
want to get my own place again. I was exhausted. I got back to LA a year ago
and settled down and resumed life with my old friends. Thankful for the
travels but very happy to be living a calmer more normal life now.

~~~
arvinsim
I guess there is a limit to how much you want to travel.

I think that people do want to travel. Years even. But not indefinitely. The
amount of time before people get tired of traveling is different.

For the author, I think that time has come.

------
gtirloni
This feeling is similar to what I feel after having moved to new cities often
in search of the next big job opportunity. Makes you question if it was worth
it or not. The lack of strong social connections is certainly a downside. I
don't even bother to check social media because it's no substitute (and often
have the opposite effect, getting you down)

------
johnloeber
I'm disappointed that the "shoot me an e-mail" links to a signup page for his
newsletter. He wrote "let's chat about it", but his e-mail address cannot be
easily found. Bummer -- I would've liked to speak with him.

